

Ask YC: Foreign exchange student wants to incorporate - wumi

So one of the dev on our team is a foreign exchange student.<p>By law, he cannot work for a off-campus corporate
 entity without express permission from DHS.<p>His country's attache is suggesting that he not receive any equity when we incorporate, and file it as an internship.<p>(Trust is not an issue for our team regarding equity)<p>When we incorporate, how should we handle this?
======
mercurio
You need to talk to an immigration lawyer. Equity and employment are two
separate issues. There should be no problem in giving him equity, since US law
imposes almost no nationality based restrictions on ownership in a company.
Getting him to legally work for the company is a different matter, and depends
entirely on what visa he has.

------
vikas5678
I have the same question, I am planning to incorporate with an american
resident, while I'm a student on F1 status...I wonder if I am legally allowed
to be a partner and make profit off something like this.

